# Caxton Global Card?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Caxton €uro card looks good but i'm also looking for something that can be used in Scandinavia and Turkey as well.

So my question is...

If I get the Global card and also use it for cash withdrawals in the Eurozone will I still get the same benefits and the same euro rate as the Caxton Euro Card has?


Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think so Pete. It's held in sterling on the card and converted to local currency at the interbank rate plus 2.75%, so I would think a normal debit card would be as good. 

Only the Euro and US dollar cards are in currency, with no charges.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We have both a Euro and Global Card.

My understanding of the Global Card is that the cash balance is held in £Sterling. This is then exchanged at the prevailing rate at the time of the transaction.

The Euro Card holds the balance in EURO so you benefit from both knowing your exchange rate and, if you can be bothered for the sake of a few pence, loading it at a time when the rate is particular good should it fall at a later date.

You CAN use the Euro Card in a non-euro country, however you will probably lose out since your currency has been exchanged from Sterling > Euro and then from Euro > Local Currency.

My preference is the Halifax Clarity Card - the rates we have received out of the Euro zone has been far better then that of Caxton's published rate and we record our spending daily using a XE mobile application to log the live rate for the day the transaction was made.

We've just our statement and have managed to knock about £17 off what we recorded as having spend vs the rate that Halifax gave us. 

While there is a 12.9% charge for withdrawing cash (a maximum of 1% depending on where in your billing cycle you withdraw the cash and the direct debit clears the account) the £5 'bonus' you get for exceeding a £300/mth spend if you also have a Current Account with Halifax (free to setup :wink always more than covers it.

Add to it the insurance, the 21 days you get to read and conform purchases before they money is taken from your account (bill viewable online and e-mail given when ready), not having to worry about topping up and pre-authorisation of large sums from automated fuel stations no longer being an issue I couldn't recommend it highly enough.

We've cut out Santandare Zero card up for reasons I won't go into here!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cash*

Hi

A member on a caravan forum has done a calculation and using the Nationwide debit card worked out cheaper for him (even though it charges) than Caxton due to the 2 - 3% differential in rates.

My view is the fee free debit card from the N&P plus the Halifax Clarity that I have used dozens of times.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> It's held in sterling on the card and converted to local currency at the interbank rate plus 2.75%, so I would think a normal debit card would be as good


Thanks Mike. I noticed that bit about the interbank rate + 2.75% was on the Global card and not the euro card which got me wondering, so thanks for confirming that.



Addie said:


> My preference is the Halifax Clarity Card - the rates we have received out of the Euro zone has been far better then that of Caxton's published rate and we record our spending daily using a XE mobile application to log the live rate for the day the transaction was made.


Ditto Addie, apart from the Halifax card bit. I've got the XE app on my ipod to check the rates and gives a good measure of how good or bad the caxton rate is on the day.



Rapide561 said:


> My view is the fee free debit card from the N&P plus the Halifax Clarity that I have used dozens of times.


and


Addie said:


> We've cut out Santandare Zero card up for reasons I won't go into here!


..and similar to Addie and his Santander card i'm close to binning my Halifax clarity card as well if they don't get their act together with my direct debit!

Pete


----------

